# Milan: rivoluzione Arnault, se la trattativa andrà a buon fine.



## admin (10 Gennaio 2020)

Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 10 gennaio, se la trattativa per la cessione del Milan tra Elliott ed Arnault andasse a buon fine, il prossimo mercato estivo rossonero sarebbe una nuova rivoluzione.

Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 10 gennaio, il Milan in estate darà vita ad una rivoluzione. Boban e Maldini vogliono una squadra veloce di gamba e di pensiero, ed un tecnico trasformista (QUI Milan - Allegri: in crescita i rumors per giugno 2020. ). Dentro 4-5 nuovi acquisti. Potrebbero essere sacrificati Suso e Calhanoglu, tra gli altri.

News sulla trattativa con Arnault -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-arnault-altre-smentite-altre-voci-vt84697.html


----------



## Marilson (10 Gennaio 2020)

So che e' un concetto estremo, ma se lassu' esiste davvero un Dio, un giorno dobbiamo risorgere e riprenderci tutto con gli interessi. Sono anni che non ci dormo la notte, che cosa siamo diventati?


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 10 gennaio, se la trattativa per la cessione del Milan tra Elliott ed Arnault andasse a buon fine, il prossimo mercato estivo rossonero sarebbe una nuova rivoluzione.
> 
> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 10 gennaio, il Milan in estate darà vita ad una rivoluzione. Boban e Maldini vogliono una squadra veloce di gamba e di pensiero, ed un tecnico trasformista (QUI Milan - Allegri: in crescita i rumors per giugno 2020. ). Dentro 4-5 nuovi acquisti. Potrebbero essere sacrificati Suso e Calhanoglu, tra gli altri.
> 
> News sulla trattativa con Arnault -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-arnault-altre-smentite-altre-voci-vt84697.html



Tutto troppo strano ragazzi. Anche i movimenti di mercato, i prestiti. 
C'è qualcosa che bolle in pentola.


----------



## bmb (10 Gennaio 2020)

Marilson ha scritto:


> So che e' un concetto estremo, ma se lassu' esiste davvero un Dio, un giorno dobbiamo risorgere e riprenderci tutto con gli interessi. Sono anni che non ci dormo la notte, che cosa siamo diventati?



Lo credo anch'io, è nel nostro destino.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Gennaio 2020)

Marilson ha scritto:


> So che e' un concetto estremo, ma se lassu' esiste davvero un Dio, un giorno dobbiamo risorgere e riprenderci tutto con gli interessi. Sono anni che non ci dormo la notte, che cosa siamo diventati?



Veramente, se c'è una giustizia divina dopo 10 anni a subire ogni tipo di maltrattamento dovrebbe comprarci il francese e iniziare a spendere a mani basse in faccia al FPF.


----------



## Zenos (10 Gennaio 2020)

Alla giustizia divina siamo arrivati...grazie comunque per il sorriso che mi avete strappato


----------



## Solo (10 Gennaio 2020)

Marilson ha scritto:


> So che e' un concetto estremo, ma se lassu' esiste davvero un Dio, un giorno dobbiamo risorgere e riprenderci tutto con gli interessi. Sono anni che non ci dormo la notte, che cosa siamo diventati?


Occhio che chi vivo sperando muore cag.....


----------



## James45 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Tutto troppo strano ragazzi. Anche i movimenti di mercato, i prestiti.
> C'è qualcosa che bolle in pentola.



E' vero.
Ma non ci penso: sono stufo di usare Fargan per le troppe scottature precedenti


----------



## pazzomania (10 Gennaio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Veramente, se c'è una giustizia divina dopo 10 anni a subire ogni tipo di maltrattamento dovrebbe comprarci il francese e iniziare a spendere a mani basse in faccia al FPF.



L' abbiamo fatto, e siamo stati bannati dall' Europa League come le peggio squadre bielorusse.

Possono mettere qualche soldo tramite sponsor farlocchi, ma non saranno mai abbastanza per coprire tutto.

Serve tornare in CL a prescindere in qualche maniera


----------



## luigi61 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Veramente, se c'è una giustizia divina dopo 10 anni a subire ogni tipo di maltrattamento dovrebbe comprarci il francese e iniziare a spendere a mani basse in faccia al FPF.


Ecco , PAROLE SANTE


----------



## Swaitak (10 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 10 gennaio, se la trattativa per la cessione del Milan tra Elliott ed Arnault andasse a buon fine, il prossimo mercato estivo rossonero sarebbe una nuova rivoluzione.
> 
> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 10 gennaio, il Milan in estate darà vita ad una rivoluzione. Boban e Maldini vogliono una squadra veloce di gamba e di pensiero, ed un tecnico trasformista (QUI Milan - Allegri: in crescita i rumors per giugno 2020. ). Dentro 4-5 nuovi acquisti. Potrebbero essere sacrificati Suso e Calhanoglu, tra gli altri.
> 
> News sulla trattativa con Arnault -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-arnault-altre-smentite-altre-voci-vt84697.html



eh no se rivoluzione deve essere ,i primi a saltare sono i dirigenti..


----------



## Zenos (10 Gennaio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' abbiamo fatto, e siamo stati bannati dall' Europa League come le peggio squadre bielorusse.
> 
> Possono mettere qualche soldo tramite sponsor farlocchi, ma non saranno mai abbastanza per coprire tutto.
> 
> Serve tornare in CL a prescindere in qualche maniera



Inizierei con il togliere i milioni agli inutili Maldini Massara,Luxoro,Moncada per darli ad un DS serio ed un allenatore vero. Il resto verrà da sé.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Gennaio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' abbiamo fatto, e siamo stati bannati dall' Europa League come le peggio squadre bielorusse.
> 
> Possono mettere qualche soldo tramite sponsor farlocchi, ma non saranno mai abbastanza per coprire tutto.
> 
> Serve tornare in CL a prescindere in qualche maniera



Puó portare un Main sponsor da 65-70M (il massimo permesso dal FPF con il fatturato attuale) che rimpiazzi i 45-50 di Emirates.

Sono 20 milioni in piú all’anno, oltre a possibili sponsorizzazioni “personal” a giocatori.

Non é moltissimo ma aiuta.

Non si cambia il fatto che dobbiamo riequilibrare i conti indipendentemente dalla proprietá.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Puó portare un Main sponsor da 65-70M (il massimo permesso dal FPF con il fatturato attuale) che rimpiazzi i 45-50 di Emirates.
> 
> Sono 20 milioni in piú all’anno, oltre a possibili sponsorizzazioni “personal” a giocatori.
> 
> ...



Dubito assai che Emirates ci dia 45/50 milioni all' anno.

Ce ne darà forse 15.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Gennaio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' abbiamo fatto, e siamo stati bannati dall' Europa League come le peggio squadre bielorusse.
> 
> Possono mettere qualche soldo tramite sponsor farlocchi, ma non saranno mai abbastanza per coprire tutto.
> 
> Serve tornare in CL a prescindere in qualche maniera



Con una proprietà forte avverrebbe; in primis ragionerebbero secondo logica e senza il DOVERE di arrivare in CL l'anno dopo per far quadrare i conti.
Si inizierebbe con un management adatto
Si prenderebbe un tecnico VERO
Si sistemerebbe la rosa con logica

In massimo 2 anni in CL ci torneremmo, ne sono certo..soprattutto perché i giocatori stessi cambierebbero comportamento di fronte ad una proprietà presente, seria, che da una linea


----------



## Pitermilanista (10 Gennaio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Veramente, se c'è una giustizia divina dopo 10 anni a subire ogni tipo di maltrattamento dovrebbe comprarci il francese e iniziare a spendere a mani basse in faccia al FPF.



La giustizia divina è quella che stiamo vivendo adesso (più demoniaca che divina direi, alla Dorian Gray), per esserci riempiti la pancia per quasi trenta anni coprendoci gli occhi sul fatto che a servirci fosse un lurido mafioso.
E se mai giustizia "pallonara" esistesse, direi che molto prima di noi dovrebbe ricompensare i tifosi di Torino, Everton, Espanyol, Atletico Madrid, senza citare le decine di squadre che non hanno vinto mezzo trofeo in un secolo e i cui tifosi continuano a tifare.


----------



## luigi61 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Con una proprietà forte avverrebbe; in primis ragionerebbero secondo logica e senza il DOVERE di arrivare in CL l'anno dopo per far quadrare i conti.
> Si inizierebbe con un management adatto
> Si prenderebbe un tecnico VERO
> Si sistemerebbe la rosa con logica
> ...


Esatto, parte tutto da chi sta a capo poi a discesa; proprietà seria e forte>dirigenza competente>allenatore adeguato>rosa competitiva, sono le basi da cui ripartire; praticamente tutto il contrario del Milan attuale


----------



## Rivera10 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> La giustizia divina è quella che stiamo vivendo adesso (più demoniaca che divina direi, alla Dorian Gray), per esserci riempiti la pancia per quasi trenta anni coprendoci gli occhi sul fatto che a servirci fosse un lurido mafioso.
> E se mai giustizia "pallonara" esistesse, direi che molto prima di noi dovrebbe ricompensare i tifosi di Torino, Everton, Espanyol, Atletico Madrid, senza citare le decine di squadre che non hanno vinto mezzo trofeo in un secolo e i cui tifosi continuano a tifare.



Ma per favore Piter dai. Se esistesse una giustizia così perversa la Juve dovrebbe essere stata spedita in un ' altra dimensione visto che gli agnelli hanno un pedigree al cui confronto Berlusconi annichilisce.


----------



## folletto (10 Gennaio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Con una proprietà forte avverrebbe; in primis ragionerebbero secondo logica e senza il DOVERE di arrivare in CL l'anno dopo per far quadrare i conti.
> Si inizierebbe con un management adatto
> Si prenderebbe un tecnico VERO
> Si sistemerebbe la rosa con logica
> ...



Esatto, arrivasse un vero cambiamento, una società seria che lavora per i risultati, sarebbe la svolta che mi farebbe accettare ancora un paio di anni di purgatorio con serenità. Quello che serve è solo una vera Società, senza più pagliacciate e senza l'ombra dei maledetti.


----------



## Pitermilanista (10 Gennaio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ma per favore Piter dai. Se esistesse una giustizia così perversa la Juve dovrebbe essere stata spedita in un ' altra dimensione visto che gli agnelli hanno un pedigree al cui confronto Berlusconi annichilisce.



Per quelli la punizione terrena e divina è il fatto stesso di aver scelto quella squadra. Poveracci.


----------



## Zenos (10 Gennaio 2020)

folletto ha scritto:


> Esatto, arrivasse un vero cambiamento, una società seria che lavora per i risultati, sarebbe la svolta che mi farebbe accettare ancora un paio di anni di purgatorio con serenità. Quello che serve è solo una vera Società, senza più pagliacciate e senza l'ombra dei maledetti.



Infatti si parla di Braida e Allegri,il nuovo che avanza insomma...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Gennaio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Tutto troppo strano ragazzi. Anche i movimenti di mercato, i prestiti.
> C'è qualcosa che bolle in pentola.



Il mercato condiviso


----------



## sacchino (10 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 10 gennaio, se la trattativa per la cessione del Milan tra Elliott ed Arnault andasse a buon fine, il prossimo mercato estivo rossonero sarebbe una nuova rivoluzione.
> 
> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 10 gennaio, il Milan in estate darà vita ad una rivoluzione. Boban e Maldini vogliono una squadra veloce di gamba e di pensiero, ed un tecnico trasformista (QUI Milan - Allegri: in crescita i rumors per giugno 2020. ). Dentro 4-5 nuovi acquisti. Potrebbero essere sacrificati Suso e Calhanoglu, tra gli altri.
> 
> News sulla trattativa con Arnault -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-arnault-altre-smentite-altre-voci-vt84697.html



Sacrificare Sugo e la Turcaaaaa ma cosa hanno vinto ste due brocchi per essere considerati un sacrificio? La stragrande maggioranza dei tifosi non li può più vedere.


----------



## kipstar (10 Gennaio 2020)

perché continuano a smentire ? solo per un discorso puramente sportivo e di concentrazione della squadra ? mah....


----------



## overlord (10 Gennaio 2020)

Dentro 4 o 5 nuovi acquisti giovani e italiani. E senza tatuaggi. ATTACCAREEEE!!!
Se ci fosse una giustizia divina, cosa a cui non credo minimamente, perché non passare da hardcore??


----------



## Ambrole (10 Gennaio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Veramente, se c'è una giustizia divina dopo 10 anni a subire ogni tipo di maltrattamento dovrebbe comprarci il francese e iniziare a spendere a mani basse in faccia al FPF.



Ma esattamente, cosa continua a sfuggire a tutti, del concetto cheanche se ci comprasse Bill Gates non potremmo comunque fregartene del fpf??????? Non capisco cosa non capite .
Serve competenza nient'altro. Per chi non se ne fosse accorto, in pochissimi i Europa hanno speso quanto noi...però in Champions c'è l Atalanta


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 10 gennaio, se la trattativa per la cessione del Milan tra Elliott ed Arnault andasse a buon fine, il prossimo mercato estivo rossonero sarebbe una nuova rivoluzione.
> 
> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 10 gennaio, il Milan in estate darà vita ad una rivoluzione. Boban e Maldini vogliono una squadra veloce di gamba e di pensiero, ed un tecnico trasformista (QUI Milan - Allegri: in crescita i rumors per giugno 2020. ). Dentro 4-5 nuovi acquisti. Potrebbero essere sacrificati Suso e Calhanoglu, tra gli altri.
> 
> News sulla trattativa con Arnault -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-arnault-altre-smentite-altre-voci-vt84697.html



Zio Bernard, sei la nostra unica speranza (anche perché i cinesi buoni li ha beccati l’Inda -dopo che avevano cercato di prendere prima noi ma furono allontanati da Silvio, cercate pure su google “Suning voleva acquistare il Milan”- e gli arabi non vengono ad investire in Italia), salvaci, ti prego.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Ma esattamente, cosa continua a sfuggire a tutti, del concetto cheanche se ci comprasse Bill Gates non potremmo comunque fregartene del fpf??????? Non capisco cosa non capite .
> Serve competenza nient'altro. Per chi non se ne fosse accorto, in pochissimi i Europa hanno speso quanto noi...però in Champions c'è l Atalanta



1. Le regole attuali dell’FPF non sono set in stone, non sono incise nelle tavole della Legge. Infantino stesso questa estate parlava della possibilità di cambiare le regole e renderle meno restrittive per favorire gli investimenti.

2. Anche nell’attuale regime, uno come Arnault avrebbe la possibilità di cambiare le cose. Ricordate l’operazione Neymar fatta in regime pieno di FPF? Ebbene Arnault ha anche più potenziale economico di quelli che l’hanno fatta. Ma aldilà di questo, basta ricordare Suning che solo di sponsor (senza considerare tutto il resto) ha pompato 227 milioni di euro in tre anni nell’Inda. 

Quindi no, le proprietà sono comunque importanti, fondamentali. Se l’Inda fosse stata presa da Idiott e noi da Suning ora le nostre posizioni sarebbero invertite.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Gennaio 2020)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Ma esattamente, cosa continua a sfuggire a tutti, del concetto cheanche se ci comprasse Bill Gates non potremmo comunque fregartene del fpf??????? Non capisco cosa non capite .
> Serve competenza nient'altro. Per chi non se ne fosse accorto, in pochissimi i Europa hanno speso quanto noi...però in Champions c'è l Atalanta



Non si puo' dire. Maledetto contabile, non sai cosa sia l' AC MILAN .

Tutto possiamo. Il FFP non esiste e te lo sei sognato il BAN di un un anno dalla competizioni Europee.

In realtà era una squadra moldava quella che è stata *estromessa *dalle competizioni Uefa

Ah no, facciamo ridere i polli da un decennio.


----------



## folletto (10 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Zio Bernard, sei la nostra unica speranza (anche perché i cinesi buoni li ha beccati l’Inda -dopo che avevano cercato di prendere prima noi ma furono allontanati da Silvio, cercate pure su google “Suning voleva acquistare il Milan”- e gli arabi non vengono ad investire in Italia), salvaci, ti prego.



Sperare non costa nulla, speriamo ma il nostro destino temo che sia scritto, chi ci ha fatto tornare grandi, e diciamo pure grandissimi, è lo stesso che ci ucciderà (o meglio che ci ha già ucciso)


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non si puo' dire. Maledetto contabile, non sai cosa sia l' AC MILAN .
> 
> Tutto possiamo. Il FFP non esiste e te lo sei sognato il BAN di un un anno dalla competizioni Europee.
> 
> ...



No, è una squadra in mano a degli usurai che ha lo stesso potere politico quindi di una squadra moldava. Cerca come la UEFA si è piegata a 90 gradi di fronte al PSG.



folletto ha scritto:


> Sperare non costa nulla, speriamo ma il nostro destino temo che sia scritto, chi ci ha fatto tornare grandi, e diciamo pure grandissimi, è lo stesso che ci ucciderà (o meglio che ci ha già ucciso)



Saremmo l’unica big dei principali campionati europei ad andare incontro a questo destino, vedremo se il dio del calcio ha davvero chiuso con noi.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> No, è una squadra in mano a degli usurai che ha lo stesso potere politico quindi di una squadra moldava. Cerca come la UEFA si è piegata a 90 gradi di fronte al PSG.
> 
> 
> 
> Saremmo l’unica big dei principali campionati europei ad andare incontro a questo destino, vedremo se il dio del calcio ha davvero chiuso con noi.



Mettetevi d' accordo: quelli di Elliot sono dei maledetti usurai che stanno guadagnando col Milan o non vedono l' ora di cederlo perchè stanno cacciando una montagna di soldi a fondo perduto?

Delle due, l' una. 

Qui si cambia teoria in base all' argomentazione che uno deve supportare.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mettetevi d' accordo: quelli di Elliot sono dei maledetti usurai che stanno guadagnando col Milan o non vedono l' ora di cederlo perchè stanno cacciando una montagna di soldi a fondo perduto?
> 
> Delle due, l' una.
> 
> Qui si cambia teoria in base all' argomentazione che uno deve supportare.



Per me hanno provato a speculare ma hanno visto che il giochino non funziona, anche perché nel calcio ci vogliono competenze che loro non hanno minimamente. Secondo me infatti stanno cedendo il passo proprio perché sanno che continuando così perderebbero soldi e basta.

Comunque visto che i link interni a Milanworld si possono mettere, ecco come agisce la UEFA dalla sghiena dridda di fronte a proprietà potenti e influenti http://www.milanworld.net/uefa-troppo-permissiva-col-psg-spuntano-le-prove-vt79352.html


----------



## pazzomania (10 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Per me hanno provato a speculare ma hanno visto che il giochino non funziona, anche perché nel calcio ci vogliono competenze che loro non hanno minimamente. Secondo me infatti stanno cedendo il passo proprio perché sanno che continuando così perderebbero soldi e basta.
> 
> Comunque visto che i link interni a Milanworld si possono mettere, ecco come agisce la UEFA dalla sghiena dridda di fronte a proprietà potenti e influenti http://www.milanworld.net/uefa-troppo-permissiva-col-psg-spuntano-le-prove-vt79352.html



Se quelli di Elliott davvero credevano fosse facile speculare col calcio in Italia cambiassero mestiere;

Bastava chiedere ad un utente qualunque di questo forum per sapere che il Milan è una voragine mangia soldi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se quelli di Elliott davvero credevano fosse facile speculare col calcio in Italia cambiassero mestiere;
> 
> Bastava chiedere ad un utente qualunque di questo forum per sapere che il Milan è una voragine mangia soldi.



Beh è un fondo speculativo ma gli errori li fanno anche loro.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Beh è un fondo speculativo ma gli errori li fanno anche loro.



Questo non sarebbe un errore, sarebbe come dare a Malgioglio l' incarico di progettare un reattore atomico.


----------



## luigi61 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Scusate amici...non mettiamo il carro davanti ai buoi ne facciamo processi all'intenzione; una cosa è certa: PEGGIO DI COSI È QUASI IMPOSSIBILE FARE, se, Dio volesse, arrivasse effettivamente Arnault le cose per noi NON POSSONO CHE MIGLIORARE, poi il come quando e perché lo scopriremo, intanto preghiamo perché questa AGONIA finisca!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Questo non sarebbe un errore, sarebbe come dare a Malgioglio l' incarico di progettare un reattore atomico.



Mettere Maldini e Boban a fare mercato (peraltro un mercato con restrizioni, dove serve esperienza e capacità per prendere ottimi giocatori a prezzi bassi) non è molto diverso dal dare a Malgioglio l' incarico di progettare un reattore atomico.

Zamparini mangia in testa ad Idiott quando vuole in fatto di competenze. E pure in fatto di peso politico, Idiott in Italia e con la UEFA vale meno, molto meno, di un Percassi qualunque, basta vedere gli arbitraggi vergognosi dello scorso anno (squadra più danneggiata del campionato dopo il Toro) e come siamo stati trattati dalla UEFA (come squadre moldave e turche, le uniche ad avere subito la pena subita da noi) per capirlo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2020)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Scusate amici...non mettiamo il carro davanti ai buoi ne facciamo processi all'intenzione; una cosa è certa: PEGGIO DI COSI È QUASI IMPOSSIBILE FARE, se, Dio volesse, arrivasse effettivamente Arnault le cose per noi NON POSSONO CHE MIGLIORARE, poi il come quando e perché lo scopriremo, intanto preghiamo perché questa AGONIA finisca!



Amen. Idiott deve evaporare. Anzi, ancora meglio, Idiott deve dimostrare al mondo l’inconsistenza della legge di Lavoisier e annichilirsi in senso vero e proprio.


----------



## Marilson (10 Gennaio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Veramente, se c'è una giustizia divina dopo 10 anni a subire ogni tipo di maltrattamento dovrebbe comprarci il francese e iniziare a spendere a mani basse in faccia al FPF.



era proprio quello che intendevo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2020)

La trattativa c’è, la due diligence è stata fatta e lo sappiamo, il fatto che come detto da altri in Primavera non ci fosse nulla è irrilevante perché ciò che è rilevante sono gli sviluppi degli ultimi mesi.


----------



## Marcex7 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Invochiamo la riforma fpf di cui Infantino parlava nei mesi scorsi.
Quella è la nostra unica salvezza.Tutto il resto è solo un prolungare questa agonia


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Invochiamo la riforma fpf di cui Infantino parlava nei mesi scorsi.
> Quella è la nostra unica salvezza.Tutto il resto è solo un prolungare questa agonia



Se rimanesse Idiott anche con quella riforma saremmo fregati comunque. Il pesce puzza sempre dalla testa, dalla metà degli anni ‘70 al 1986 abbiamo avuto proprietà inadeguate e infatti facevamo ridere il mondo intero, e all’epoca non c’erano limiti agli investimenti. Solo che quando sei in mano a gente come Duina, Colombo, Morazzoni, Farina o..... Idiott, non puoi che fare pena, FPF o no. Con tutto che qualche coppa Italia la vincevamo a quei tempi, persino lo scudetto della stella, invece Idiott ci sta distruggendo ad un punto tale che ci vorrebbero cinque o sei anni solo per tornare a fare una stagione come il 2018/2019, se restasse lui. Figuriamoci per vincere uno scudetto.


----------



## Marcex7 (10 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se rimanesse Idiott anche con quella riforma saremmo fregati comunque. Il pesce puzza sempre dalla testa, dalla metà degli anni ‘70 al 1986 abbiamo avuto proprietà inadeguate e infatti facevamo ridere il mondo intero, e all’epoca non c’erano limiti agli investimenti. Solo che quando sei in mano a gente come Duina, Colombo, Morazzoni, Farina o..... Idiott, non puoi che fare pena, FPF o no. Con tutto che qualche coppa Italia la vincevamo a quei tempi, persino lo scudetto della stella, quando Idiott ci sta distruggendo ad un punto tale che ci vorrebbero cinque o sei anni solo per tornare a fare una stagione come il 2018/2019, se restasse lui. Figuriamoci per vincere uno scudetto.


Se pensi che la colpa sia di Eliott stai solo sfiorando il problema a parer mio.
Elliott si è trovato un asset che perde mln ogni minuto e si sta muovendo come farebbe una qualsiasi altra azienda:Revisione dei costi.Se entra 10mln non puoi spenderne 15.
Secondo step:Aumentare i ricavi.Qui la cosa è complicata perchè la serie A non è particolarmente appetibile.Come fare allora?Facendo risultati sul campo muovendosi bene sul mercato.
E qui si arriva al nocciolo di tutto:Elliott ha dato un budget in mano a Maldini,Boban e Massara.Con i soldi stanziati secondo me si poteva fare meglio di un Cagliari,Parma o Bologna


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Se pensi che la colpa sia di Eliott stai solo sfiorando il problema a parer mio.
> Elliott si è trovato un asset che perde mln ogni minuto e si sta muovendo come farebbe una qualsiasi altra azienda:Revisione dei costi.Se entra 10mln non puoi spenderne 15.
> Secondo step:Aumentare i ricavi.Qui la cosa è complicata perchè la serie A non è particolarmente appetibile.Come fare allora?Facendo risultati sul campo muovendosi bene sul mercato.
> E qui si arriva al nocciolo di tutto:Elliott ha dato un budget in mano a Maldini,Boban e Massara.Con i soldi stanziati secondo me si poteva fare meglio di un Cagliari,Parma o Bologna



Per i ricavi non ci sono molte balle, se vuoi aumentarli fai quanto fatto da Suning, non puoi aumentarli senza mettere un euro in sponsorships da parti correlate.


----------



## clanton (11 Gennaio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Veramente, se c'è una giustizia divina dopo 10 anni a subire ogni tipo di maltrattamento dovrebbe comprarci il francese e iniziare a spendere a mani basse in faccia al FPF.


In faccia al FPF non fai nulla anche con i soldi rimani immobilizzato .....


----------

